# Switch Wiring



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm using a new Zephyr DCC set. Right now just wiring
track to test & program locos, etc. before building the layout.
The programming of the locos has gone well. Testing
switches (turnouts) is so far a bust and I want to ask what
I might be doing wrong. Remote turnouts: I'm attaching the
wires from the turnout switch to the wires from the Zephyr,
i.e., the bus lines. I know there is power in these wires because
they are attached to track and a loco is active on the track.
However, no response from the turnout. Not likely to be a
bad turnout, because I've tried two. What might I be doing
wrong?
eagle37


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

What kind of decoder is the turnout using?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Also check out this post for some more background on wiring switches:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=219&page=2


----------

